# Синяки в области позвоночника



## VAV (4 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Александр, мне 17 лет. У меня такая проблема: на спине, в области позвоночника у меня несколько синяков (четыре), появились они года два назад, не проходят. Как избавится от них?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2011)

Покажитесь дерматологу.


----------

